# [SOLVED] Brak możliwości logowania przez KDM

## kamild

Witam!  :Smile: 

Jako, iż ostatnio KDE 4.3 przeszło do gałęzi stabilnej (amd64), postanowiłem zaktualizować swój system. Wszystko byłoby cacy, gdyby nie jeden problem. Mianowicie: podczas uruchamiania komputera automatycznie uruchamiany jest KDM (za pośrednictwem /etc/init.d/xdm). Podczas próby logowania, ekran na chwilę staje się czarny, po czym ponownie widzę ekran logowania KDM-4. Sporo już googlowałem, jednak nie znalazłem niczego, co by mi w jakikolwiek sposób pomogło. 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc, 

Kamil.Last edited by kamild on Thu Oct 15, 2009 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

jesli sie tak dzieje to znaczy ze na 99% X'y nie wstaja 

sprawdz logi Xorg'a, mozesz wylaczyc kdm'a i odpalic je recznie i zobaczyc co sie dzieje

----------

## SlashBeast

kdm czasem nie startuje w xserverze? Bez xservera kdm nie pojawil by sie, tak sadze.

----------

## kamild

 *Quote:*   

> jesli sie tak dzieje to znaczy ze na 99% X'y nie wstaja 

 

Wstają, wstają, gdy wpiszę z konta usera startx, to uruchamia mi normalną sesję KDE4. 

Wszystko poza logowaniem w KDM działa dobrze.

 *Quote:*   

> kdm czasem nie startuje w xserverze? Bez xservera kdm nie pojawil by sie, tak sadze.

 

Dobrze sądzisz, KDM4 tak samo jak wcześniejsze wersje, do działania wymaga Xservera.  :Wink: 

PS. Z przydatnych logów, to chyba jedynie kdm.log:

```
kamil@KDpc ~ $ cat /var/log/kdm.log 

********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages   

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the      

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which  

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.                                         

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.      

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.            

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the          

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.                  

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.         

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25              

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0    

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux KDpc 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Sep 18 19:53:14 CEST 2009 x86_64                                                                         

Build Date: 02 October 2009  07:23:59PM                                              

                                                                                     

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                           

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                               

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                   

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                     

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 14 12:28:17 2009                 

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                         

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)                        

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)                        

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error:            Can't find file "pl_PL" for symbols include

>                   Exiting

>                   Abandoning symbols file "default"

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(EE) XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error:            Can't find file "pl_PL" for symbols include

>                   Exiting

>                   Abandoning symbols file "default"

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
```

----------

## Crenshaw

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> kdm czasem nie startuje w xserverze? Bez xservera kdm nie pojawil by sie, tak sadze.

 

przepraszam za dezinformacje  :Smile: 

----------

## mistix

Spróbuj przeeemergować xf86-input-evdev

----------

## kamild

 *Quote:*   

> Spróbuj przeeemergować xf86-input-evdev

 

Nie korzystam z evdev, używam zwykłej konfiguracji sprzętu. Nie mówcie mi tylko, że evdev jest teraz pakietem obowiązkowym do działania KDM.  :Shocked:  Nie chcę go w systemie, na prawdę go nie chcę, on potrafi zrobić taki kosmos, że aż się nie dobrze robi (przynajmniej na moim starym laptopie powodował problemy).

----------

## Qlawy

consolekit

----------

## ch4os

Problem z usluga consolekit i kdmem byl klepany pare razy na #gentoo-pl i to chyba nawet kamild mial z tym problem ostatnio.

----------

## kamild

Wreszcie działa, jak należy!  :Very Happy: 

Rzeczywiście, problem powodowała wyłączona usługa consolekit, "rc-update add consolekit default" rozwiązało problem.  :Wink: 

Wszystkim serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> chyba nawet kamild mial z tym problem ostatnio.

 

Ja? Na pewno nie,  :Smile:  pamiętałbym.  :Wink: 

----------

